# 3/7/08-3/9/08 NE Ohio



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here are a few pics, would like to try and get more. Got about 20-24 inches of snow and lots and lots of drifts. Spent 5pm Friday till 5pm Sunday in the truck Still went out and plowed more today


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

here are a few more, hopefully grab a few more pics tomorrow


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom 
Thanks for the pics. Look busy up there.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes Josh it was a busy 3 days up here. There was no way to keep up with it. Nice pics Tom.:waving:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice pics Tom. Looks like you guys had some fun making the payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I hate that with the dumpsters you think they would line them up for easy plowing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks guys:waving: I think we were all busy here in Ohio. I am so proud of my Chevy and little 7.5 Meyer being able to make mountains like that. Although I think after this storm, the stuff that was wearing out on the blade, is beyond worn out now

Grandview, they never make it easy to plow. Just gotta do a bunch of back dragging, which gets old after 3 days


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;540325 said:


> Thanks guys:waving: I think we were all busy here in Ohio. I am so proud of my Chevy and little 7.5 Meyer being able to make mountains like that. Although I think after this storm, the stuff that was wearing out on the blade, is beyond worn out now
> 
> Grandview, they never make it easy to plow. Just gotta do a bunch of back dragging, which gets old after 3 days


ya yhis snow wasnt going anywhere either once it got deep it would just stack right up. i couldnt move it back so there is no room left.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

oh this last storm was a fun one... luckly the hydrolic hose on the New Holland LS 180 I run decided to wait till sunday to break and not friday or saturday night lol I made some serious piles with that thing lol


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Oh... and I drive a Ford focus to the site... nothing like getting stuck at almost EVERY red traffic light lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

willofalltrades;540448 said:


> Oh... and I drive a Ford focus to the site... nothing like getting stuck at almost EVERY red traffic light lol


haha will trade that thing in r u nuts i dont care how many miles to the gallon it gets if u dont drive something with 4 wheel drive in ohio ur nuts.


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

Here are a couple I took from my place.
Don


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry, Hughes.net decided to take a break in the middle of trying to post the pictures.
I will try again.
Don


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice pics there Easy.


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks, we had a bit didn't we? I live in LeRoy, just north of Hambden, and I think we got around 24 inches. Hope we are done for a while, I am running out of room to pile it at some of my customers. At least at my place I could move it if need be.
Take care.
Don


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Very nice Don:waving: Those are some pretty big piles for your house. I hope we are done till next winter now


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

nices pics Tom...
but strange to see WM and Allied dumpster next to eachother


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

StoneDevil;540676 said:


> nices pics Tom...
> but strange to see WM and Allied dumpster next to eachother


not really around here everybodys a cut throat and if thats in the strip mall diffrent companys looking to save everywhere. and if is a chain place and tey have stores some place just get a deal


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice pics there easy! When u where getting all that snow, i had tstorms and 60 temps!:crying:


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

tls22 I know, a buddy of mine is somewhere in NJ, missed out on all the "fun" (he doesn't plow). He says it is warmer by the ocean, and they get less snow than we get.
Don


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Easy;540753 said:


> tls22 I know, a buddy of mine is somewhere in NJ, missed out on all the "fun" (he doesn't plow). He says it is warmer by the ocean, and they get less snow than we get.
> Don


Yeah agree, it has just been a tuff winter! I had one good storm with about 7 inches, and the other two event where just slush! Oh well im glad you guys got a good storm, i just want to start cutting grass already! payup


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

where u at in ohio sydenstricker?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

This storm was so nasty, i'm just glad its over.I think almost everything broke in this one.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

plowindiesel, I am in Lake County, about a half hour east of Cleveland. In the good ole Lake Effect snow beltpayup

Larry, so far the only thing I broke was two light bulbs in the nite sabres, and tore all of my mudflaps off in the deep snow.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep he is lol


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;540452 said:


> haha will trade that thing in r u nuts i dont care how many miles to the gallon it gets if u dont drive something with 4 wheel drive in ohio ur nuts.


Haha I live for the E-brake on that thing lol... but yea good point, nothing like getting stuck in a Chipotle Parking lot, Speedway gas station, exit ramp from a freeway, like 2 traffic lights... theres times if its deep enough that I don't even stop... I MAKE SURE no one is comming and then gun it lol... especially if they cleared a bank infront of the street I'm driving on from another main street and I know I will stop if I slow down... I donno... as soon as the business calls for a 4x4 it will be in my garage... as for now my 2wd pulls they trailer and I plow with other companies toys lol


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice piles Tom. My pics did not come out good at all.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

willofalltrades;541307 said:


> Haha I live for the E-brake on that thing lol... but yea good point, nothing like getting stuck in a Chipotle Parking lot, Speedway gas station, exit ramp from a freeway, like 2 traffic lights... theres times if its deep enough that I don't even stop... I MAKE SURE no one is comming and then gun it lol... especially if they cleared a bank infront of the street I'm driving on from another main street and I know I will stop if I slow down... I donno... as soon as the business calls for a 4x4 it will be in my garage... as for now my 2wd pulls they trailer and I plow with other companies toys lol


both my mom and sister went to intellatrac 4wheel drive escapes. my mom was one of those people ill never need that blah blah. she loves this car to death. she says now shes not scared to drive to work and she actually enjoys the snow because she dont have to worry about her commute. my mom got the 6 my sister got the 4banger man is that thing a turd. but still a nice car. i am used to my little trucks with the biggest motor i can get between the rails.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have only owned 4x4 trucks and that is all I will ever own. People that have 2wds are just plain nuts or know how to drive in the snow we get. Most are just plain nuts


----------

